# Weekly Competition 2020-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R2 U' R2 U F R2 U R2
*2. *U' R F2 R' F2 R F' U' R2
*3. *U R' U2 R U' F R F' U2
*4. *R F2 U' R' F' R2 U2 R' U2
*5. *R2 F' R' F' R F' U F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 R F2 B' R' D' F L' B' U' D F2 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' F2
*2. *F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R U L2 R F U R' F' L' B2
*3. *U' R' B L' U L F' U' L F' U' F2 U' D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2
*4. *R2 D2 B2 R F' L' B R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 F' R2 F D2 F2
*5. *R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B L2 R U' R2 D F' L' D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R2 F' D2 Fw' D' B2 F2 Rw' D2 Uw' U Fw Uw Rw2 R Fw F Rw R2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw' B2 Fw R2 Uw' U Rw' R2 Uw U' B2 L2 R2 F' D' F'
*2. *Uw2 U' L2 F' L' R' Uw2 U2 R D2 U' B' F2 D' Rw2 Fw' U' R Uw F Uw' U2 F2 Rw' R Fw F2 U B2 F R2 U L' U' B L' Uw Rw' Uw2 B'
*3. *F2 L Rw R B' D' U2 B2 R2 Uw' B F2 L' R2 F Uw Fw' Uw' L' B' U2 B' U B D2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 U Rw B2 Fw2 R2 D' U Rw U F' R' B
*4. *Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F' L2 R' Fw L2 B' D' Uw2 B2 F2 R' B' Fw2 R' B Fw' F2 L' Uw' U L' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L U2 B' F' R2 F2 R Fw' D Uw U2
*5. *Fw L' U' Rw2 B Rw' D' Rw2 R2 Fw' U2 L2 B' F Rw' D' Fw D2 Fw Rw Fw2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' D B2 Fw2 F' D Fw Rw' B' F L' F2 D' U Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw L2 D' L' D' Lw Uw2 Lw Fw2 F U' R' D2 Dw Uw' L Dw2 L2 R' B' Lw2 Dw L2 B Uw2 U' L Lw Fw Rw' Bw D L' R2 B2 F L R F' Rw Fw2 U Fw' Uw2 B Fw U Fw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 D U2 Lw Bw2
*2. *F2 Lw' Rw' R2 Dw' R2 U2 F2 R' B' Bw Dw' R' B' U2 L2 F' U' Lw2 B' Rw' B' Bw2 Uw B2 Bw Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 Dw2 Fw2 L' D Uw' Fw2 F2 L' Bw2 F' D' Dw2 F2 L Rw' B' U' Rw' D' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw Dw Bw2 Fw' D F2
*3. *Fw U Rw D2 Bw F R Bw' Fw2 R2 Fw Lw' Rw' B' L Rw2 Bw' L2 B2 Bw' Lw' F' U' Bw R2 B Fw Uw F2 Uw Lw2 F Rw2 Uw U' B F2 Dw L2 B2 Bw' Fw Uw2 U' F' Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 F' U' L2 U2 B2 Fw' D2 Dw' Uw2
*4. *Bw2 R B' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 L B' U2 B2 D2 U B Rw U Bw Lw' Dw Uw L' D' L2 Fw2 Rw D' Dw' Uw2 L2 U' R2 D' R' Bw2 Lw' B2 D' B Dw' Fw2 D U R2 Dw Uw2 F' U2 Fw' L2 Lw' F' Rw' B F2 Rw2 D Dw L D2
*5. *Lw Rw2 B2 Fw Lw Uw L Rw' R' D Dw' U' B' D' L' Fw2 F' Lw2 F2 Uw B' F Lw' D2 Bw' D2 U Bw Dw2 F' Dw' L' Fw Uw2 B U2 Bw D L' D' Fw2 Dw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 R2 U2 F2 Dw' L' Lw' Rw Dw Lw2 D' L' D

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' D' 2B L2 B 2D' 2B L' 2L' 3R 2R 2U 2F2 2L 2F2 3R2 2R2 D 2R' 2D' 2U' 3R2 3F 2U2 L2 2R 2D 3U' 2R 2B2 3F2 2F' 2U' U' 3R' 2R' U 3F' 3U' F' D' U' B 2F2 2U2 2F 3U' 3F2 U B 3F' R2 B' 2B2 3F' F' L 2L 3R' 2B2 3U2 2U 3F' L 2F' D L F' R' 2U'
*2. *B L2 D' 3U' 2B2 U 3F' 3R' B' 2U' B' 3F' 2L D2 2D R' B 2B2 2L 2B2 D2 L2 2R2 3F' 2U' B 2F2 3R2 B 2R 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 D' 3U' 2U2 U 2R2 F2 L 2R F2 U' L2 2L2 B2 F' 3U' B2 F R D 2B 2L2 2D B2 3R 2R' 3U L D2 F 2D' B' 2R' 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B2
*3. *2D 2F' L 2L2 F R D 3U' 2U F 2D 3U2 B' 2D' 3U 2U 2F2 L' 3R2 2R B D 3U' F' U2 3R 3F' D2 L2 2F 2R' R U2 B R' D2 2D2 B2 2D 3U2 2B' 3F F 3U' 2B 3F 2R2 2D U' B 3R 2U' L U2 L' U2 2F' 2D2 U F' 3U2 2L2 2R U 3R 3U B' F L 2D'
*4. *2B' 2D 2U' R2 B2 2D 3U2 2R 2U L' B' 2B2 L' 2D 3U L2 D' 3R' 2U2 2B' 3R' F2 2U' 3R' D2 2B' D' 2R2 D' L2 2L 2F' 2L2 3R2 2U' 2L2 2U2 F' 2L' B2 3R2 U R 3F 2F2 3R' D2 3U' B' L2 R' D 2F2 D U' 2B' 2L 2F2 3R2 R' B' 2R' 2F' 2R 2U2 3F' 2U 2L R U2
*5. *U2 2L2 D 2U' B L' 2F2 3U2 2R 3F' 3U U2 2L' D' 2U 2F 3U 3F 3U L2 3R2 3U' B2 3R2 2R2 3F' 2F2 3R 2R2 2B' 2R2 D' 3U2 L2 2U2 3R' 3U' L2 B 3R' 2B 3F2 F' L 2B' R2 2B' 2R2 2U 3F2 2F2 2D2 3F2 L2 2U 3R2 3F 2U' 2L2 B2 2B2 3F' 2D' L 2L' 3R' R2 2F 3U2 U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B2 2R2 R 3D' 2R' 3B 3F F' 3D B' 2B2 3B' L2 2B' 3F 2L' D2 U B 2B 2R2 2U 3B2 2F2 R' 2F 2D' U2 L2 2R' U2 3F 2D' U 3F 2L' R 3D 2R2 2U' L2 2D 3U' 2F' 2U 2L2 3L U2 3L 3D L' 3L2 B' 3F2 2F L 2L' U L' 3L2 2D 3U B2 3B2 F 3R' 2R R2 B' 2F' 3U2 2B 2D 3D' 3F L2 2U2 2B2 2R 2F U' 2F 2D U' 3B 3F 2D2 F' 3U R 2D' 3D2 3F 3D2 B 3D2 2L2 B2 3F' 2U'
*2. *2B 2L' 2R2 R' 2B2 2U2 2F D2 3L 3U2 R2 3U2 L2 F2 2D L2 D' 3U2 3L' 3D2 2B L 3B' L2 3L 3R 2R' 2B2 2R2 R2 B' 2F2 2U 3B 3L 3F2 3U2 U' 3L D 2U U' 2R2 D' 3D U2 B2 3F' 2L2 3L 2R2 2B 3B' 2F' 3D2 L' 2D 2F 3R' 3U B 2R 2D 3L' R' 3F 2R2 U 3B L' 3L 2D' 3D2 2R' F 2R2 B' 3B' 2F' L' 3L' 3R' 2D' 3D' 2U2 3R R' 3F' 2L2 3R' R 3B 3D' 3B2 D' 2F2 3D2 3U 2F 2D'
*3. *D2 2U 3R 3F2 2L B D2 3D' 2U2 2B 2D2 F' D 2U' 2L' R 2D 3U2 3R2 3F 2D 3D2 U' 2R' 3D U' 3L 3F2 2F2 F' 3L B' 3F 3L 3D' L' R D U2 3R2 3B2 F2 3U2 2R2 3F' 3L' D2 2U' 3F2 2R2 3U 2L' B 2B2 F' L2 D2 2B 3R' 2D' 3B2 3L' 3U L2 2B2 2F2 3U' 2U' B 3L B2 L2 3U' 3B2 3L2 3R2 R2 2B' 2D 3L2 3U' 3L R2 3U 3B 3F' 3L B2 3F2 2F2 2U' 2B L' 3D2 U 2L2 2F' L' 3D2 3B2
*4. *D2 R 2U' 3L' U2 2B 3D2 L R' 2B' 3D U B' U 2L' 3R2 3B' 3F2 R2 U' 2B' 3D2 2B2 2D2 3D' 3U R' 3F 2F L2 3D 2B' L' 2R U2 3R B' R U' 3B' 3R 3D' 2R F2 U2 2F2 3U R' 3B 3L2 R 3D' 3R' 3B2 F2 3U 2L' 3R' R 2B' 2F2 3R2 3F 3U2 2U2 L 2U 3F' 3R' 2B L2 2L' 3D 2B2 L 3L2 3D2 F' 3D 2B' 2D' 3D' B2 F' 2D2 2F2 3U' L2 F2 3R' 2F' L 3L2 3B2 D' 3B2 3D 3U2 3L' 3U'
*5. *3F 3D2 L' 2F2 2D 2F' 2R2 R 3D 3U2 2F' 3R 2F' 3L F' L' 2D' 2B L' 2U' L2 2F' 3D U 3R' D2 R2 2B2 3F 2L 2D U 2L 3B' F' U2 2F' 3U' 2L B' 3B' 3F2 D' 2D' U2 3F2 2R 2B' 3B' L2 3R2 D2 3U 2L 3D 2L2 3R' D' 2D2 2U' 3L2 2D2 U B2 3U' 2B F' 3D' 3F' 2F' L' 2L' 3F 2F2 L2 R2 3B 2L2 2F 3L 2F' F2 3L F U' 2R 3U' L 2F2 L' R2 2D 2U F2 2L' 2U B' D 2D' 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R2 F' U F2 U' F U2
*2. *U' R' F' U F' R F' R' U
*3. *U' R' U F U F' R2 U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R U2 L2 D2 F B2 D F U F' B2 R2 B R L F2 U2 L R B2 Rw2 Uw'
*2. *R2 F R L B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L B F2 L' D L2 R' Fw Uw
*3. *R L F B2 U2 D2 F D L2 U2 L2 R2 F L' D L D' F L2 U Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' B' D2 L Rw2 D2 Rw R2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' D' Uw L2 Rw2 D' R' Fw R B2 L' Rw2 B Fw L2 R2 Uw' Rw B2 F' L' F2 D2 Uw' Fw' D2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *L' Rw' Uw2 U2 B' Rw' B2 F' R2 D2 F2 D Uw' U' F2 Uw' U' Rw D F2 L' B' L D U' R U' L D2 Uw2 U L B2 R2 Uw' L Rw B2 R' B
*3. *L' D U2 Fw2 F Uw U2 B' R B2 F' L2 Rw R2 Fw U' L2 U' Fw' L Fw2 R2 B2 U2 Fw2 Rw' R2 U B' Fw2 F' L' Rw2 B' Fw2 F U2 B R U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 L2 Dw2 Uw U B' L U2 Lw R Dw Lw' B' Bw' Fw Rw' Dw L2 Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 U' L Dw2 Bw D2 L2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 R F R B2 U Fw D L R2 Uw2 B' D2 B2 Dw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Dw R' Bw2 Uw Bw' L D2 Dw Bw
*2. *L2 Lw Bw2 Fw D' Uw2 U B U2 B Fw F' Uw U' Bw2 U2 Bw2 Fw Dw Lw2 F2 R' Dw' Rw Uw2 R D U' Fw F' D2 Dw' Uw2 F L Lw' Fw Lw B2 D Dw Uw' Bw2 Dw' U2 Fw2 Lw D2 U2 Fw Dw R' B2 R2 Fw' Dw2 U' Bw' Fw Uw
*3. *R Bw2 U Lw' Rw2 Bw' U2 F' U2 Fw' R2 B' L' D' U Rw2 Fw Rw Dw' R2 Bw' L2 Lw D' Dw' U' R Bw2 F2 R2 Bw D' U' L2 Lw2 B2 L' Rw2 Bw Lw Uw U Lw' Fw2 L' F' Lw2 U' L' Rw' F R Fw' Lw2 Fw' Rw R2 F' Lw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 2D' 2U2 U2 3R' D 3R2 2B 3F' 2U F2 2L2 3R' B2 2F U B' L 2L 3U B2 2D' 3U2 2U U 2F' D' 3U' 2L U L2 U B 2F' 2U2 L' B U' 2R2 2F' 2L' R' 2U U' 2L B' 2F2 3U2 F2 2D2 2U L' 2L2 3U2 F L 2R' B' 2B' 2F 3U' 2F D' F2 U B2 3R2 2B' 3R' 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 3F' 2L' 3L 2R B 3F' 2F' L 2L 3R' 3U' B 3R' B' D 2D2 3U2 2U' R 2D2 U' F2 3U R' 2D' 3U' 3L D' 2L' 2R' 2F F 3D 2B 2D2 L2 B' F 3U 2U2 3R2 R' D' 3D' F 2D' R2 B2 3F2 L 2L' 2R2 R 2B 2D 3D' 3U' 2U' 2B' 3B' D' 2B 2F' R' 2D' 3U2 2R 3F' 2F F 2U2 3L2 2U' 3R' 2D' 3D' B 3L' 2D' L' 2R B' 2B' 3F2 2F' F2 2D2 3L2 2R' U 2F2 2D F' L2 2L' 3L2 2R F L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' D' L U2 L D' R2 U2 L2 B R2 D F2 L' U' D2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *L2 F L' F D' R F2 D2 L' F' L2 F' L2 U' B R F D' B Rw Uw
*3. *F' B U2 L R2 U' D R2 F' R' U2 B2 F U' R2 L2 F B2 U Fw Uw'
*4. *B' R' U2 R F D2 R U' B2 R L' D' U F' L U F L' F Rw Uw'
*5. *F' U B' L2 R2 D F D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L D2 Fw Uw
*6. *D2 R' D2 F2 R' U' D2 L2 D' L2 D' R' L D' L' B U' D2 F' R' L Fw Uw2
*7. *D2 F' L' R' B L2 F2 D2 F' B L' F2 U2 L' U' B2 U L F2 Rw Uw'
*8. *R B' U' L' U D2 F2 D2 U R L F L U B' R2 L' U' D' F L2 Fw Uw2
*9. *R2 U2 B2 F D' F2 D2 F B R2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R' L' B' L' B' F2 Rw' Uw
*10. *L2 D2 R F2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 D' R F B R F U2 R L D' Rw Uw
*11. *L' R' B L' B L' U2 F2 B2 R L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F B' D2 Fw Uw
*12. *R D' R' F U2 L2 F U2 D' F2 D' R' L B2 R2 F D2 L' F' D'
*13. *D2 B L F B D2 F D2 B D2 L U2 B F' U' L R B' R' U2 Rw2 Uw
*14. *F2 L' U2 D R F D2 U' F2 U L F' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' U2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *B2 R2 B' F U L2 D2 F U2 L D R2 U' B U' F2 D L2 F2 U' L Fw
*16. *L U F2 R B2 L' D2 R2 L D U2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 R B R2 Fw'
*17. *L D U' L U2 D' F R D' R' B2 L U' F' R' F R' B' D' L2 U' Fw Uw2
*18. *F R U' R' U R' U2 B2 D F L2 U' L F' B2 R2 L2 D U' R2 F Rw' Uw
*19. *U R2 U F' D L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B F U2 B' R2 U L U' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*20. *F L' F' L2 U2 R' F R F' L2 B F' L R2 U2 F' D' B2 R F'
*21. *D2 F L' R2 B2 R' U D2 B F' U' R2 B R2 L2 U' L' B U' B' L Fw Uw'
*22. *L2 R' U' D' B2 F' L U D' R2 F B' D L' F2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*23. *B' L2 F2 L' F B2 D' L' R' B2 R F2 U2 B D B U2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*24. *F2 R' D' F' B L2 U L2 F2 L2 R' U' L2 D2 F' L' U2 L2 D' B2 D2 Fw Uw2
*25. *B L' R' U R D2 F2 D' L2 F' B L F D' U' F' R2 B' F L' R' Fw' Uw2
*26. *U2 L' F' B' U' B U' F' D U F L2 B R' U' D2 L D' B Rw Uw'
*27. *L2 R' B' L D2 R L' D L2 R B2 F2 D' F B U' D2 R U2 Rw Uw'
*28. *U R' F D U B U' L D U' R L' B' F' D R2 B' R B' Rw' Uw
*29. *D L' B' D R' U2 B' L' U' L B2 U2 B' U' R U' L' U2 L' F2 L Fw
*30. *D B2 F' L' B2 U2 B' U2 F L2 U' R' U D F B2 R2 L2 U2 D Rw2 Uw
*31. *L2 B2 L' F' L2 B' U' B' U D2 F R' F2 U2 L2 R' D2 L D2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*32. *D2 B F D' R' D R F' B D2 F L2 F R' B' D U2 B F2 R' Fw' Uw
*33. *L B2 U' L2 B' R2 L' B R L U F D L2 U' R U' F2 B R Fw' Uw
*34. *F' L' D2 F2 D U' F' D2 U R F' U' F L F' R B2 F2 R D' Fw Uw
*35. *B2 U L2 D L' U2 F' D F' L R2 F U D B L2 B2 F D' F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*36. *U D L2 D2 F2 U R' U2 D' L' R F B' D L B2 U2 L2 B' L' U' Fw' Uw
*37. *B' U2 D2 R2 F2 L' F B2 R' B' R2 L' B F' U2 L U2 D' B' R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *U D' R F2 D R F' R2 F2 U2 L D2 B' R' L2 F L U2 B' R2 U2 Fw' Uw
*39. *L' R' B' L2 D2 F D F U' F' B L R2 U' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 Fw Uw2
*40. *U R D U' R F2 B2 D' L F2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' U' R' F B' Rw' Uw2
*41. *L' U' L2 U2 D2 R' L2 U' D2 L' U D2 L' R' D2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 Fw
*42. *B2 L D2 U2 R' D' B' D R U B D R L D' F2 D' B' L' Uw2
*43. *B2 U F R2 B' L' F2 B' R F U' F2 L F2 R2 U R F' B' Rw2 Uw
*44. *U' D B2 R' L2 U' F' R2 L' F' L' D' B2 D B D F' L D2 Fw Uw'
*45. *R2 D R B2 F2 D' F' U R F' U2 D' L2 B' F2 U2 F2 D' B2
*46. *B2 D' B2 F' L' D2 F' U' D2 F R' U D F' L2 F2 R2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*47. *D2 F' L' B2 D2 F L F U D L' F D' R2 F' L' F' U' L2 R Fw Uw2
*48. *R L2 D2 B U2 L B2 L' U R' L2 D B' F D' L F' U2 R2 D2 Rw Uw
*49. *R' B2 U' B2 F' U' R2 F2 L2 R' D2 R D2 B' L F U L U D Rw' Uw'
*50. *D F2 D' B2 U2 D L2 F B' D2 L' F' L2 R2 F U D' L' D' L2 B' Rw Uw
*51. *D2 B U F2 D L' B' L B2 R D U L F R' D2 L' B' L' R2 F' Rw2 Uw
*52. *D2 B' U F U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D L' U2 B F' L2 U2 F' D L D Fw' Uw2
*53. *L' D2 R' F U2 D' L' U2 D' B2 R D' U' L U2 L D F' U2 Fw' Uw'
*54. *R' B F R' B2 L2 U D2 L U2 F' R' F' B L2 U2 B2 L' D2 Fw Uw2
*55. *D L B F R' U2 D B' R' F' L' R2 B U D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U'
*56. *L' F U' B2 D2 U2 B U2 D2 B' U2 R' F D U2 L2 F' D U' B Rw' Uw
*57. *B' F2 D' B F' U L' B F' D B' R2 F2 D U' R' B F' L2 Fw Uw2
*58. *L F' B R F' U' B U R U2 F2 D' L' U' L2 R U R U F2 L' Fw Uw2
*59. *F U' D2 B2 D R B U L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D L U2 B2 F2 U' B2 Uw
*60. *B F L F L2 F2 L2 R2 B' D B L2 D R D' R' F R2 D Rw2 Uw2
*61. *U B' L2 B2 F' R U' D2 R B2 R' U2 R L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw
*62. *R L2 U2 L2 R' D R2 U' R2 B' F D B2 L D L R' U2 F Rw2 Uw
*63. *R B2 L2 R B' R2 L' U2 B U' B2 R' U2 D F2 U2 R F L' F' Rw' Uw'
*64. *F2 B2 R' B' F U L' D2 B2 R2 F2 B R L U R2 L2 F2 U2 L' R Fw Uw
*65. *L' U F' D2 U L' F2 L2 F2 D F' U2 F2 R D' B2 L D' L Fw Uw2
*66. *U2 R2 L2 U' F U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 L D U2 R D2 B' F2 L2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *L2 U2 D2 L2 U' L F' L R' F L2 D L2 R2 D' R2 D' R' F2 B2 D' Fw'
*68. *F U' D F2 R2 B' R2 F' R' F2 B D2 U' L R2 U2 R F' B2 D2 U Rw2 Uw2
*69. *F U2 F' D' L2 R' U' D' R' B D L U2 F2 D U' L' R2 D2 Fw Uw
*70. *F B2 D B2 L F U2 D2 R F2 D' F' B2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 L Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' D' R B' D' B2 D2 L D' U' R'
*2. *F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B' D' B' L' R2 F' D R D2 U
*3. *F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B L2 F R' U2 R' F R
*4. *B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U L B' R' F' D R' F' U R U'
*5. *D' R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F D2 F2 L' R2 U B' F' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' L F' B2 L2 U2 D R F R D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 F2
*2. *F B D' F' D F U2 D2 R' B2 R2 L2 B R2 B R2 D2 F B2 D2
*3. *U B2 D U2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U L' U2 R' D2 B2 F L' D' L
*4. *U F' B' U2 R F D2 F L F U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 B2
*5. *U F' B' D2 L B' U2 R' F2 B' R2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R' B' D' L2 F L D F' L' U
*2. *R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' R' F' L U B2 D2 B2 R D' B2
*3. *D' L' U' R' B U' R' L U R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2
*4. *B' U2 F2 L D' F U' D' B' U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 U R2
*5. *D F2 L2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' L2 B2 L U2 B' R2 B' U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' B' L' B2 R F' B' D' R2 F L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 R2 B F2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 F D' R2 U2 R' B2 L' F' R2 B2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L F2 U' R2 B' L2 U' B2 R B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U F2 R' U R2
*3. *B2 D2 B2 L2 R' U2 L F2 R' D2 B2 F D U B' R' D F' D' U F2
*4. *U' B U B' Uw U F' L2 Uw2 U Fw R' Fw D2 B L' Rw Fw2 F2 R' U2 F' D2 U B' F L' Fw D2 B' D2 U' R' F L2 Rw' Uw B' L Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F R F' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2
*3. *B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 L' D2 U2 B D L2 R F U L' R
*4. *F2 R2 Uw U L' D2 Rw2 U Fw Rw Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' B2 D' U' R' U' B' D U' R' D2 L U' Rw' D U2 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw L2 D U2 R' Uw' B' R2
*5. *Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw2 Uw Lw2 Bw F D' Rw B F2 R U B2 Fw2 Dw F' L Dw' Fw D Fw Dw2 Lw2 R U' Rw' R' B Fw Uw L2 Bw Fw' Rw2 Dw F' Rw' Uw' Bw2 R' F Lw2 Bw2 Dw B2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F Lw' D2 U2 L B R' D2 L

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U R F2 R U' F2 R
*3. *U2 L' F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 R D U' B' F' U' B2 L2 B2 L' R'
*4. *Uw L2 Fw F' L U Rw B' Fw F2 D2 R Uw Rw U B' R' U' F L2 U' Rw' U2 F' Uw' L' R' U R D' U B F' Uw' U B D' R B' R2
*5. *F D' Dw F' L Bw2 F' L Lw' Rw' D2 Dw2 U Rw B D2 Dw L2 Fw' D2 U' B Fw' F2 D2 Bw' Fw L Bw Uw' Fw2 U' F' Lw2 B U' B2 L Bw2 F U2 L2 Rw U L2 R2 D2 U2 Rw B2 Uw2 R' U2 L2 Dw' U2 Lw' Dw' Bw2 L
*6. *L2 D' 2U' R' 2B' D2 2D' 3U 2L2 U' 3R' 2F 2U2 B2 3F' 2F2 F 3U2 2L' 3R2 R' 3U' 2F 2U2 U 2B' F 2R' 2F2 2D' 3U2 2L' U' L' 2R' R' 2U 3R2 F' L2 3R2 2U2 L' R' D' 2U2 3F' L' 2L 3U' 3R 3U2 2R' F 3U2 R2 B 3U' F' 2L2 2R' B F2 L2 3U' U2 L2 R2 2F2 2L2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F U R' F U2 R' F U2
*3. *U R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 D2 R' D U B' U F R' B U' B'
*4. *Rw Uw' B F D2 B2 U B Rw' R2 B' U2 Rw' R B2 Fw' R B L2 B' L2 F D2 Fw Uw Rw' R D2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw Fw' D' Fw2 D' U2 L' D' L'
*5. *L Rw2 Bw F' L' R' U' Fw' U' Fw Rw2 R D' Uw U' Bw F' Uw L' D' L2 Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 B Fw Dw' Rw2 Uw U2 L Rw' Bw' U Bw' Lw2 Rw' U L2 Bw' F R2 Bw2 F' D' Uw U' B' Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw' R2 F2 Dw B
*6. *D2 B' 2B2 2U2 2B2 R 3F F U L 2R 2D2 R' 2U2 F2 2L2 3F2 3U' 2F' 2D' 2F' F' D' 3F' 2D2 2B2 2R' B2 3R B2 3R2 R2 2D' 2U' 3R F U2 R2 3F' 2L 3F' 2R 3F 2L' B 3F' L' 2U2 U' B' 2D' 3U' U2 3R F2 D2 R F 3R2 2U 3F' D2 3R' F U2 2L 2U2 2F2 2D2 2U
*7. *L2 3F' 3L2 3U' 2L2 3U U2 3R 2D' 3U2 3L 2U2 R2 B' D R' D2 3R' 3B' 2F' 2L' 2F2 2R2 B 3F' R' 3D2 3L' 3U2 U' F' U2 2L' 3R2 U2 2R2 3B F' 2L 3B 3R2 2R R2 2D 2R2 R' 2F L D 3U2 3R' 3B F 3R' 3D' 3B' 2F 3L' 2R' 2U' 2R 2U 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2B2 L2 3R' 2R2 2D2 2U B' F2 R2 3U2 L' 2D' 3D 2B2 2R B2 L 2L' 3L' 3U 2R' 3D 2U2 2F2 3U2 2F' 3D2 3R R2 3U' 2U 3L' D 2U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR2+ DL4- UL2+ U3- R1+ D3- L4- ALL5+ y2 U5- R2- D0+ L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL4+ UL3- U5+ R2- D4- L4- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R1- D1+ L2- ALL1- DR UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR0+ DL3- UL4+ U1- R5- D1- L3+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R5- D3+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR UL 
*4. *UR3+ DR6+ DL0+ UL3- U4- R2+ D2+ L4- ALL1- y2 U6+ R2+ D4+ L4- ALL3- UR UL 
*5. *UR5+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2+ U2- R2- D4+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U3- R0+ D2- L0+ ALL2- DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R' L' U B' R B' l' r' u
*2. *R' B U' L B R U B' r' b' u
*3. *U' L B' R U R' L U B' l r' b' u'
*4. *U R' B U' L' R' L B b' u'
*5. *R U' R' L' R' U' L B' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (0, -2)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-2, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (5, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R' B' U R U' B L R B
*2. *B R B' L U' L' R' L U R' B'
*3. *R U L U' R B R' L U R B
*4. *L R B L' R' L' R' L B L R
*5. *B R U' L' U R L B' L U R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F U2 F U R2 F U2 F U
*3. *D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' R B F2 L' U B' D R2 F D
*4. *L2 Uw2 U2 B2 F' L' Fw2 L' Uw' L' Uw R' F2 L D F Rw2 F' D2 B2 Fw D2 Uw' R' D Uw2 Fw D L2 B2 F2 U' B' Rw Fw F L2 F' D2 F'
*5. *B Rw R' Dw' Rw R2 U2 B2 Bw' Fw D' Rw D Fw' U2 R' U Fw2 R' D2 B D' Uw Lw' Fw D' Rw Uw U2 B U' Fw' Lw2 Uw Bw' L' Lw' Fw' Lw' Rw R' Bw U Bw' L Dw Bw' L2 R' Bw L Rw' F2 Dw2 F2 U' Lw2 Rw2 R Uw'
*OH. *D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' B2 R B2 R' F U' L2 B' R U' R' U' R'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR3+ DL3- UL1+ U5- R5+ D3- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R4+ D2- L1+ ALL2- DR UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L' U L' B L U' R' l'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (6, 0)
*Skewb. *R B R L R L' U L' B R B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' B r' b f F' r' b f' L' R B' F' L F' L B'
*2. *B' F L l b r b r b R' F R B L R B R
*3. *L' F r' R' B' b f' r L' R' F' L' B R' F' R F
*4. *L' l' f' l' r' b' f' r' L B' F' L' B' L R B' L
*5. *B f' l L' l b B' L R B' L B' R B R F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw' Uw U' Lw' R' Bw' Lw' U' L' Uw Rw' Lw Rw Lw Uw' Bw l
*2. *R' Lw' U' Rw L Rw B Uw' Lw' U Lw' Bw Rw Bw Rw Uw' Rw' Bw
*3. *Rw U Bw' Lw' R Uw' L Rw U R Lw' Bw Uw' Lw Rw' Lw Uw' Rw u' l r'
*4. *Uw' Lw L' Bw B Lw Rw L' B' Rw' Uw Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw' r' b'
*5. *Lw' U Bw L R' B Uw Bw L Rw B Uw' Rw Uw Lw Uw' Rw' Lw' Uw l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R2 D2 L U2 L D2 R U R U L D L U R2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 D R U3 L D3 L U R2 U L3 D R3 U L3 D R2 D L U3 R D3
*2. *R2 D L2 D R2 U L U R D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 R D L U2 R D2 L U3 R D3 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 R D R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L3 D R3 D L2 U R2 U L3 D2
*3. *R D2 L U2 R D L U R2 D2 L U R2 U L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 D L3 U2 R D R2 D L2 D R2 U L2 U R D2 L2 U R3 U2 L D L2 D2 R2
*4. *R D2 R U2 L2 D R U R D2 R U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 L U R D R2 U2 L3 D2 R D R2 U2 L2 D2 L U3 R D3 R2 U3 L3 D
*5. *D2 R2 U2 L D2 R U L2 D R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 D R U2 L2 D3 R2 U2 L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B R B2 R D2 B' R D L2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' L U' F2 B U' D' L2 B R' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 B U2 L2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' L2 U2 L' B R D' F2 D F2 U2 B D2 L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F B' R' L2 F B2 R2 L' U L2 U' R2 D R2 D' L2 D L2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F R2 B' U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 F' L' B D' B2 R' B2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 B' L' B' D B R F2 B2 U' B' U2 B U2 R2 F B R2 D2 F2 L2
*2. *U L2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U L2 B D' B F' R D L R U' R
*3. *L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' F R' U' B D' B F D2 L R'
*4. *F' L F R2 U B' U2 D F' L B2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2
*5. *U F2 L2 R2 U F2 U R2 U R2 U R U F U R' B R D' B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UL UB RF UF UR UF UB UR UF LB UL UB RF UR UB RB UB LF UF RF UR RF RB LF UF UL UF UB DR DF RF DL DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF LF+2 UL LF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 UB+ DL+ LB+2 UB- DL DF RF+2 UF+ RF+ UF- DF+2
*2. *UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UB LB UL UF UR UB UL RF UF UR UF LF UF UL UB RB UR UB UR UB UR UB RB LF UF DL LB UB DB DF LF DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LB+ DB LB- DR+2 RB UB+ LB+2 DF+ DR+
*3. *UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL RF UF UR UL LB UB UL UF LB UB UL RF UF RF RB UR UF UL LF UL UF UB UR UB UR RB UB DB DL DF LF DL DR DF DL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+2 RB UB-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR+ RF+2 UF-2 DB+
*4. *UL UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UR LB UB UL UF RF UF UR UL UF LB UL UB LB RF RB UR UB RB LF UF UL UB RF UR UB LF UL LF DB RB DB RB DR DF DL DB DR RF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+2 DL LB-2 UL-2 UB RB DF+ LF+2 UL UB RB+
*5. *UR UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UL UF UR UL UF UL LB UB LB UB UL UF RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UB UL UB RB UR RB UR UB LF UL UF UR UB UR UF RB LF UL DL LF DR RF RB DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 DB RB+2


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 4, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand solve 15000 
Funny enough its exactly 1 year after I got 10000 solves


----------



## swburk (Aug 7, 2020)

I don't have an account for http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/, so I am posting my times here. I just did 3x3x3:

1. 41.87
2. 41.28
3. 48.56
4. 50.43
5. 52.32


----------



## RFMX (Aug 10, 2020)

I cannot login using my username and my password on this website. Do I need to register for an account or something? Thanks!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 10, 2020)

I've created an account for you and sent a PM to you describing how to access it. Thanks for your interest in joining us!


----------



## Aneesh Aparajit (Aug 10, 2020)

I was not able to register on the online forum, and hence I am uploading the times here,
PYRAMINX: 4.35, (3.48), 3.78, (5.76), 3.81 ao5: 3.98
SKEWB: (10.30), 8.81, 6.84, 8.75, (5.99) ao5: 8.13
MEGAMINX: 1:43.08, 1:49.88, (2:01.32), (1:40.16), 1:56.51 ao5: 1:49:82


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my best ao5 on the forum comp this AM with a 24.51. Getting my speed back with some diligent practice!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2020)

Results for week 32: Congratulations to tJardigradHe, ichcubegern, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(106)
1.  1.26 Legomanz
2.  1.46 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.62 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.66 Khairur Rachim
5.  1.67 MLGCubez
6.  1.69 OriginalUsername
7.  1.70 ExultantCarn
8.  2.20 Luke Garrett
9.  2.23 turtwig
10.  2.28 BigBoyMicah
11.  2.29 Imran Rahman
12.  2.37 Kymlikespotatoes
13.  2.40 [email protected]
14.  2.51 BradyCubes08
15.  2.85 Logan
16.  2.88 cuberkid10
17.  2.91 Cale S
17.  2.91 Dylan Swarts
19.  2.95 V.Kochergin
20.  2.99 Sean Hartman
20.  2.99 mihnea3000
22.  3.07 Heewon Seo
23.  3.15 DGCubes
24.  3.16 Kylegadj
25.  3.17 Nutybaconator
25.  3.17 wuque man
25.  3.17 BraydenTheCuber
28.  3.22 tJardigradHe
29.  3.26 NathanaelCubes
30.  3.31 BradenTheMagician
31.  3.36 Zeke Mackay
32.  3.40 Liam Wadek
33.  3.43 MCuber
34.  3.47 dollarstorecubes
35.  3.48 ngmh
36.  3.53 ichcubegern
37.  3.56 abhijat
38.  3.60 SuperDuperCuber
39.  3.65 Comvat
40.  3.66 typo56
41.  3.67 Antto Pitkänen
42.  3.68 jaysammey777
43.  3.76 cubingpatrol
44.  3.82 Coinman_
45.  3.84 G2013
46.  3.89 KingCanyon
47.  3.93 Fred Lang
48.  3.95 aarush vasanadu
49.  3.97 [email protected]
50.  4.01 NewoMinx
51.  4.05 boby_okta
52.  4.08 wearephamily1719
53.  4.14 fun at the joy
54.  4.15 trangium
55.  4.16 VIBE_ZT
56.  4.23 VJW
57.  4.30 Chris Van Der Brink
58.  4.32 vishwasankarcubing
59.  4.36 BandedCubing101
60.  4.40 sigalig
61.  4.42 CrispyCubing
62.  4.44 Rollercoasterben
63.  4.49 xyzzy
64.  4.50 Raymos Castillo
65.  4.59 Parke187
66.  4.66 Tx789
67.  4.76 [email protected]
68.  4.79 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
69.  4.85 nico_german_cuber
70.  4.86 skewby_cuber
71.  4.89 d2polld
72.  5.02 bennettstouder
73.  5.09 epride17
74.  5.14 Schmizee
75.  5.25 TommyC
76.  5.30 nicholas the cuber
76.  5.30 abunickabhi
78.  5.51 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  5.65 Henry Lipka
80.  5.73 VauZed
81.  5.78 PingPongCuber
81.  5.78 SmallTownCuber
83.  5.87 Infraredlizards
84.  6.15 Heath Flick
85.  6.18 PikachuPlayz_MC
86.  6.53 Lewis
87.  6.61 nevinscph
88.  6.79 lumes2121
89.  6.98 NaterTater23
90.  7.28 tobiaz
91.  7.30 LittleLumos
92.  7.35 OriEy
93.  8.24 Jrg
94.  8.39 One Wheel
95.  8.50 [email protected]
96.  8.63 breadears
97.  8.76 freshcuber.de
98.  8.82 Mike Hughey
99.  9.31 thomas.sch
100.  9.52 sporteisvogel
101.  10.10 linus.sch
102.  10.51 dnguyen2204
103.  10.74 Jacck
104.  15.86 MatsBergsten
105.  16.09 RFWKA
106.  18.38 LostGent


*3x3x3*(134)
1.  7.00 Varun Mohanraj
2.  7.02 wuque man
3.  7.23 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.41 BrianJ
5.  7.69 Micah Morrison
6.  7.77 Khairur Rachim
7.  7.82 Kymlikespotatoes
8.  7.92 MLGCubez
9.  8.00 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  8.07 tJardigradHe
11.  8.19 Legomanz
12.  8.22 cuberkid10
13.  8.30 Zeke Mackay
14.  8.40 gottagitgud
15.  8.50 ExultantCarn
16.  8.58 OriginalUsername
17.  8.63 Heewon Seo
18.  8.89 BradyCubes08
19.  8.94 Liam Wadek
20.  8.95 Sean Hartman
21.  9.10 thecubingwizard
22.  9.11 Henry Lipka
23.  9.12 V.Kochergin
24.  9.16 mihnea3000
25.  9.34 turtwig
26.  9.40 Logan
27.  9.43 NathanaelCubes
28.  9.56 FaLoL
29.  9.59 BradenTheMagician
30.  9.68 riz3ndrr
31.  9.72 Samuel Kevin
32.  9.78 NewoMinx
32.  9.78 ichcubegern
34.  10.02 Kylegadj
35.  10.05 dollarstorecubes
36.  10.11 Parke187
37.  10.17 vishwasankarcubing
38.  10.20 Cale S
39.  10.32 remopihel
39.  10.32 Coinman_
41.  10.40 Keenan Johnson
42.  10.41 BigBoyMicah
43.  10.47 jaysammey777
44.  10.69 BandedCubing101
45.  10.83 Fred Lang
46.  10.85 [email protected]
47.  10.87 cubingpatrol
48.  11.06 20luky3
49.  11.11 typo56
50.  11.26 DGCubes
50.  11.26 sigalig
52.  11.50 G2013
53.  11.52 Imran Rahman
54.  11.54 SuperDuperCuber
55.  11.69 VJW
56.  11.76 boby_okta
57.  11.83 BraydenTheCuber
57.  11.83 skewby_cuber
59.  11.89 Insert---Name
60.  12.01 d2polld
61.  12.14 RandomPerson84
62.  12.20 Cooki348
63.  12.27 abunickabhi
64.  12.32 Nutybaconator
65.  12.36 MattP98
66.  12.63 oliver sitja sichel
67.  12.69 Raymos Castillo
68.  12.73 LostGent
69.  12.75 Antto Pitkänen
69.  12.75 Humble Cuber
71.  12.78 Cuz Red
72.  13.37 abhijat
73.  13.39 ican97
74.  13.54 wearephamily1719
75.  13.57 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
76.  13.59 nico_german_cuber
77.  13.74 KingCanyon
78.  13.78 xyzzy
79.  13.82 Tx789
80.  14.00 epride17
81.  14.04 Dylan Swarts
82.  14.16 RFMX
83.  14.18 trangium
84.  14.27 ngmh
85.  14.28 Rollercoasterben
86.  14.35 aarush vasanadu
87.  14.49 revaldoah
88.  14.55 Comvat
88.  14.55 [email protected]
90.  14.77 Schmizee
91.  14.90 CrispyCubing
92.  15.07 nevinscph
93.  15.12 SmallTownCuber
94.  15.15 bennettstouder
95.  15.23 VIBE_ZT
96.  15.48 Chris Van Der Brink
97.  15.64 lumes2121
98.  15.69 ElephantCuber
99.  15.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
100.  16.11 Infraredlizards
101.  16.28 VauZed
102.  16.69 bgcatfan
103.  16.73 PingPongCuber
104.  16.96 OriEy
105.  16.99 thatkid
106.  17.01 InlandEmpireCuber
107.  17.54 dnguyen2204
108.  17.69 Heath Flick
109.  18.07 Petri Krzywacki
110.  19.13 LittleLumos
111.  19.17 breadears
112.  19.24 [email protected]
113.  19.30 PikachuPlayz_MC
114.  19.39 NaterTater23
115.  20.17 nicholas the cuber
116.  20.82 I'm A Cuber
117.  21.05 Jrg
118.  23.18 CreationUniverse
119.  24.51 EngineeringBrian
120.  25.55 One Wheel
121.  25.88 sporteisvogel
122.  26.05 [email protected]
123.  26.44 matt boeren
124.  26.52 Mike Hughey
125.  26.88 freshcuber.de
126.  28.67 linus.sch
127.  31.95 filmip
128.  33.05 Jacck
129.  33.93 thomas.sch
130.  39.21 MatsBergsten
131.  46.95 swburk
132.  57.75 RFWKA
133.  DNF MCuber
133.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*4x4x4*(80)
1.  29.56 cuberkid10
2.  30.02 tJardigradHe
3.  32.07 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.80 Heewon Seo
5.  33.05 OriginalUsername
6.  33.97 Sean Hartman
7.  34.31 mihnea3000
8.  34.40 BradyCubes08
9.  34.52 NewoMinx
10.  34.89 wuque man
11.  34.98 G2013
12.  36.18 Luke Garrett
13.  36.74 FaLoL
14.  36.80 vishwasankarcubing
15.  36.96 Kymlikespotatoes
16.  39.95 dollarstorecubes
17.  41.28 cubingpatrol
18.  41.34 BradenTheMagician
19.  41.69 [email protected]
20.  42.10 turtwig
21.  42.54 BigBoyMicah
22.  42.91 Zeke Mackay
23.  42.96 abhijat
24.  43.66 20luky3
25.  43.78 ichcubegern
26.  44.32 Logan
27.  44.49 typo56
28.  44.59 Liam Wadek
29.  45.52 ExultantCarn
30.  46.15 sigalig
31.  46.16 Parke187
32.  46.20 xyzzy
33.  46.24 DGCubes
34.  46.26 NathanaelCubes
35.  46.96 Imran Rahman
36.  47.52 Keenan Johnson
37.  48.18 boby_okta
38.  48.24 nevinscph
39.  48.88 Antto Pitkänen
40.  49.13 wearephamily1719
41.  49.99 Dylan Swarts
42.  50.59 Raymos Castillo
43.  51.51 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
44.  51.55 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  52.46 thatkid
46.  52.54 abunickabhi
47.  52.74 Rollercoasterben
48.  54.38 skewby_cuber
49.  55.04 BraydenTheCuber
50.  57.70 VIBE_ZT
51.  57.91 SuperDuperCuber
52.  1:03.18 d2polld
53.  1:03.83 LittleLumos
54.  1:04.56 breadears
55.  1:05.04 VJW
56.  1:05.69 KingCanyon
57.  1:06.51 nico_german_cuber
58.  1:06.68 [email protected]
59.  1:07.61 OriEy
60.  1:07.90 Metallic Silver
61.  1:10.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
62.  1:11.48 PikachuPlayz_MC
63.  1:12.87 Petri Krzywacki
64.  1:13.07 aarush vasanadu
65.  1:14.47 Schmizee
66.  1:15.35 RFMX
67.  1:19.56 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  1:23.67 One Wheel
69.  1:24.16 freshcuber.de
70.  1:28.54 NaterTater23
71.  1:35.50 Jrg
72.  1:39.24 [email protected]
73.  1:42.52 sporteisvogel
74.  1:49.90 thomas.sch
75.  1:56.91 Jacck
76.  2:06.64 linus.sch
77.  2:14.17 MatsBergsten
78.  DNF MCuber
78.  DNF UnknownCanvas
78.  DNF Infraredlizards


*5x5x5*(56)
1.  57.90 tJardigradHe
2.  1:01.40 OriginalUsername
3.  1:02.07 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:04.15 FaLoL
5.  1:08.56 NewoMinx
6.  1:08.73 Kymlikespotatoes
7.  1:08.75 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:10.21 vishwasankarcubing
9.  1:11.14 fun at the joy
10.  1:13.19 Coinman_
11.  1:13.54 ichcubegern
12.  1:17.41 sigalig
13.  1:18.42 dollarstorecubes
14.  1:22.36 abhijat
15.  1:23.69 xyzzy
16.  1:25.28 turtwig
17.  1:25.54 nevinscph
18.  1:25.76 abunickabhi
19.  1:26.98 jake.levine
20.  1:27.72 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:28.19 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:28.89 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
23.  1:33.51 Zeke Mackay
24.  1:34.69 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  1:36.50 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:36.99 epride17
27.  1:37.20 20luky3
28.  1:38.23 Antto Pitkänen
29.  1:39.25 Liam Wadek
30.  1:39.57 VJW
31.  1:40.47 KingCanyon
32.  1:41.06 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:41.89 cubingpatrol
34.  1:43.20 Dylan Swarts
35.  1:47.33 Hunter Eric Deardurff
36.  1:48.61 VIBE_ZT
37.  1:49.32 [email protected]
38.  1:50.43 skewby_cuber
39.  1:54.93 Cooki348
40.  1:56.86 d2polld
41.  2:05.03 OriEy
42.  2:10.26 SmallTownCuber
43.  2:22.57 One Wheel
44.  2:22.74 breadears
45.  2:30.95 Petri Krzywacki
46.  2:38.76 nico_german_cuber
47.  2:42.88 wearephamily1719
48.  2:46.46 [email protected]
49.  3:00.95 Jrg
50.  3:06.26 Jacck
51.  3:10.97 sporteisvogel
52.  3:12.01 thomas.sch
53.  3:17.12 linus.sch
54.  3:24.47 freshcuber.de
55.  3:56.17 MatsBergsten
56.  DNF MCuber


*6x6x6*(30)
1.  1:56.34 Sean Hartman
2.  2:01.06 tJardigradHe
3.  2:10.90 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:22.13 vishwasankarcubing
5.  2:25.88 Keroma12
6.  2:26.33 sigalig
7.  2:27.28 jake.levine
8.  2:30.20 nevinscph
9.  2:34.60 xyzzy
10.  2:45.97 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
11.  2:51.28 Zeke Mackay
12.  2:58.29 BradenTheMagician
13.  3:01.25 Liam Wadek
14.  3:03.02 Hunter Eric Deardurff
15.  3:08.57 NathanaelCubes
16.  3:12.02 turtwig
17.  3:23.18 cubingpatrol
18.  3:40.01 OriEy
19.  3:46.55 One Wheel
20.  4:31.14 skewby_cuber
21.  4:37.48 Petri Krzywacki
22.  5:17.75 Jrg
23.  5:18.32 Jacck
24.  5:29.13 [email protected]
25.  5:30.29 thomas.sch
26.  5:33.72 sporteisvogel
27.  5:51.64 linus.sch
28.  6:08.10 nicholas the cuber
29.  7:10.74 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(16)
1.  3:11.40 ichcubegern
2.  3:31.56 nevinscph
3.  4:12.94 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  4:35.62 BradenTheMagician
5.  4:36.02 turtwig
6.  4:56.33 Liam Wadek
7.  5:15.61 OriEy
8.  5:59.14 cubingpatrol
9.  6:23.72 One Wheel
10.  7:47.78 [email protected]
11.  8:24.62 thomas.sch
12.  8:31.66 sporteisvogel
13.  8:32.12 Jrg
14.  8:32.59 Jacck
15.  9:53.57 freshcuber.de
16.  DNF linus.sch


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  4.28 Legomanz
2.  4.49 V.Kochergin
3.  4.55 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  5.04 MLGCubez
5.  5.68 Nutybaconator
6.  5.92 Khairur Rachim
7.  6.05 Kymlikespotatoes
8.  7.72 NathanaelCubes
9.  8.39 turtwig
10.  10.29 ExultantCarn
11.  12.21 ichcubegern
12.  13.74 fun at the joy
13.  15.48 G2013
14.  17.47 BraydenTheCuber
15.  17.98 dollarstorecubes
16.  25.31 Mike Hughey
17.  26.76 Zeke Mackay
18.  27.64 skewby_cuber
19.  28.84 VIBE_ZT
20.  29.40 CrispyCubing
21.  32.04 MatsBergsten
22.  39.49 Antto Pitkänen
23.  39.96 Jacck
24.  43.46 vishwasankarcubing
25.  49.53 LittleLumos
26.  54.84 aarush vasanadu
27.  1:06.81 thomas.sch
28.  1:09.71 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  1:11.65 Metallic Silver
30.  1:27.97 InlandEmpireCuber
31.  1:31.02 [email protected]
32.  1:58.49 freshcuber.de


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  19.47 G2013
2.  19.53 elliottk_
3.  20.06 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  23.57 BandedCubing101
5.  30.23 ican97
6.  31.73 Skullush
7.  36.87 RandomPerson84
8.  37.00 NathanaelCubes
9.  39.16 Keroma12
10.  39.56 MLGCubez
11.  48.21 revaldoah
12.  56.64 skewby_cuber
13.  1:00.59 jaysammey777
14.  1:01.73 fun at the joy
15.  1:04.52 MatsBergsten
16.  1:12.66 MattP98
17.  1:13.01 Khairur Rachim
18.  1:47.13 elimescube
19.  2:20.96 CrispyCubing
20.  2:29.67 filmip
21.  2:33.48 Antto Pitkänen
22.  2:36.61 LittleLumos
23.  2:48.64 matt boeren
24.  2:56.27 dnguyen2204
25.  2:56.65 Jacck
26.  3:18.59 d2polld
27.  3:25.32 VIBE_ZT
28.  4:47.99 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  4:59.33 [email protected]
30.  5:44.11 nico_german_cuber
31.  8:41.47 freshcuber.de
32.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
32.  DNF wearephamily1719
32.  DNF Zeke Mackay
32.  DNF [email protected]
32.  DNF ichcubegern


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  4:26.18 typo56
2.  7:57.66 MatsBergsten
3.  10:21.59 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF Heath Flick
4.  DNF LittleLumos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(2)
1.  17:21.12 MatsBergsten
2.  18:26.88 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  29/31 56:26 Keroma12
2.  6/7 39:13 MatsBergsten
3.  4/4 18:57 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  3/6 26:15 Zeke Mackay
5.  1/2 14:45 Antto Pitkänen
5.  0/2 15:25 dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 one-handed*(84)
1.  11.26 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.05 tJardigradHe
3.  12.15 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  13.15 Kymlikespotatoes
5.  13.22 Luke Garrett
6.  13.26 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  13.50 OriginalUsername
8.  13.51 riz3ndrr
9.  14.74 Sean Hartman
10.  15.12 wuque man
11.  15.62 BigBoyMicah
12.  15.69 dollarstorecubes
13.  15.73 turtwig
14.  16.17 BradyCubes08
15.  16.76 Samuel Kevin
16.  16.77 NewoMinx
17.  16.97 cuberkid10
18.  17.02 boby_okta
19.  17.19 RandomPerson84
20.  17.32 ichcubegern
21.  17.73 FaLoL
22.  17.99 vishwasankarcubing
23.  18.03 BradenTheMagician
23.  18.03 mihnea3000
25.  18.05 abunickabhi
26.  18.41 Nutybaconator
27.  19.12 Zeke Mackay
28.  19.46 G2013
29.  19.50 NathanaelCubes
30.  19.62 ngmh
31.  19.73 Logan
32.  20.04 [email protected]
33.  20.11 DGCubes
34.  20.15 fun at the joy
35.  20.82 oliver sitja sichel
36.  22.21 SuperDuperCuber
37.  22.24 Liam Wadek
38.  22.52 Henry Lipka
39.  22.93 Antto Pitkänen
40.  23.37 Parke187
41.  24.19 MattP98
42.  24.64 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
43.  24.68 KingCanyon
44.  25.22 xyzzy
45.  25.33 skewby_cuber
46.  25.43 wearephamily1719
47.  25.62 revaldoah
48.  25.75 Dylan Swarts
49.  25.76 BraydenTheCuber
50.  26.68 Comvat
51.  26.91 nico_german_cuber
52.  27.66 ican97
53.  27.71 lumes2121
54.  28.61 VJW
55.  28.75 remopihel
56.  30.01 d2polld
57.  30.07 epride17
58.  30.15 nevinscph
59.  30.51 OriEy
60.  30.97 VIBE_ZT
61.  31.08 cubingpatrol
62.  31.94 RFMX
63.  33.07 breadears
64.  33.62 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  35.17 Schmizee
66.  35.20 Petri Krzywacki
67.  35.96 Insert---Name
68.  36.77 [email protected]
69.  36.90 aarush vasanadu
70.  37.02 freshcuber.de
71.  37.96 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  40.09 nicholas the cuber
73.  41.87 Mike Hughey
74.  44.03 PikachuPlayz_MC
75.  47.02 bgcatfan
76.  50.02 NaterTater23
77.  50.89 Hunter Eric Deardurff
78.  55.54 sporteisvogel
79.  59.76 Jacck
80.  1:03.81 matt boeren
81.  1:15.19 linus.sch
82.  1:17.06 [email protected]
83.  1:25.07 thomas.sch
84.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  25.96 tJardigradHe
2.  1:57.26 One Wheel
3.  3:40.38 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  6:21.68 linus.sch
5.  DNF nico_german_cuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  33.89 ichcubegern
2.  34.27 fun at the joy
3.  58.49 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  1:54.10 freshcuber.de
5.  2:03.96 Jacck
6.  2:14.63 thomas.sch
7.  2:33.34 linus.sch
8.  3:43.17 matt boeren
9.  4:29.56 [email protected]
10.  DNF breadears
10.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(4)
1.  23.00 (23, 23, 23) Sebastien
2.  31.67 (30, 33, 32) Jacck
3.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
3.  DNF (51, 45, DNS) RyuKagamine

*2-3-4 Relay*(47)
1.  41.03 Khairur Rachim
2.  42.05 cuberkid10
3.  46.27 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  48.59 tJardigradHe
5.  49.18 vishwasankarcubing
6.  55.53 turtwig
7.  56.63 dollarstorecubes
8.  58.22 DGCubes
9.  58.65 ichcubegern
10.  1:01.19 cubingpatrol
11.  1:01.21 fun at the joy
12.  1:01.59 abhijat
13.  1:02.03 Antto Pitkänen
14.  1:02.52 sigalig
15.  1:04.05 ExultantCarn
16.  1:04.55 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:05.42 BraydenTheCuber
18.  1:05.98 Zeke Mackay
19.  1:07.05 Rollercoasterben
20.  1:07.28 SuperDuperCuber
21.  1:08.67 nevinscph
22.  1:09.58 abunickabhi
23.  1:14.28 VJW
24.  1:15.33 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  1:23.07 skewby_cuber
26.  1:24.98 VIBE_ZT
27.  1:25.89 d2polld
28.  1:29.63 aarush vasanadu
29.  1:30.70 [email protected]
30.  1:33.93 OriEy
31.  1:36.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
32.  1:43.15 LittleLumos
33.  1:43.41 nico_german_cuber
34.  1:46.58 PikachuPlayz_MC
35.  1:47.84 Schmizee
36.  1:55.48 lumes2121
37.  1:56.25 nicholas the cuber
38.  1:57.61 Heath Flick
39.  2:00.77 sporteisvogel
40.  2:02.44 One Wheel
41.  2:07.69 NaterTater23
42.  2:19.47 Jrg
43.  2:20.78 [email protected]
44.  2:34.33 thomas.sch
45.  3:03.11 linus.sch
46.  3:29.02 Jacck
47.  3:32.16 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:52.50 tJardigradHe
2.  1:53.74 Khairur Rachim
3.  2:03.77 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  2:13.07 dollarstorecubes
5.  2:16.20 ichcubegern
6.  2:16.87 vishwasankarcubing
7.  2:17.89 BradenTheMagician
8.  2:26.69 abunickabhi
9.  2:27.73 turtwig
10.  2:28.72 sigalig
11.  2:36.53 Zeke Mackay
12.  2:39.83 nevinscph
13.  2:41.30 cubingpatrol
14.  2:53.45 Antto Pitkänen
15.  2:58.06 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3:13.62 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  3:15.39 skewby_cuber
18.  3:25.61 VJW
19.  3:39.58 [email protected]
20.  3:43.12 OriEy
21.  4:04.07 LittleLumos
22.  4:11.16 d2polld
23.  4:17.36 nico_german_cuber
24.  4:17.44 One Wheel
25.  5:13.09 [email protected]
26.  5:22.72 thomas.sch
27.  5:51.56 sporteisvogel
28.  6:03.77 linus.sch
29.  6:39.51 Jacck
30.  7:06.15 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  4:00.40 tJardigradHe
2.  4:37.02 ichcubegern
3.  4:44.67 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  4:50.60 sigalig
5.  5:35.64 nevinscph
6.  5:52.63 cubingpatrol
7.  6:11.12 turtwig
8.  7:52.08 OriEy
9.  8:15.78 skewby_cuber
10.  8:19.11 One Wheel
11.  10:17.25 [email protected]
12.  10:55.63 sporteisvogel
13.  11:15.07 thomas.sch
14.  11:46.95 Jacck
15.  12:11.08 linus.sch


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  7:54.54 ichcubegern
2.  8:08.54 cubingpatrol
3.  8:35.26 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  8:55.98 nevinscph
5.  10:58.57 turtwig
6.  11:31.53 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  17:11.27 skewby_cuber
8.  18:27.56 [email protected]
9.  19:13.66 Jacck
10.  19:41.21 Jrg
11.  19:45.17 thomas.sch
12.  20:09.22 sporteisvogel
13.  21:01.10 linus.sch


*Clock*(38)
1.  5.21 ElephantCuber
2.  5.91 jaysammey777
3.  6.53 Liam Wadek


Spoiler



4.  6.68 MartinN13
5.  6.70 MLGCubez
6.  7.22 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.34 Sean Hartman
8.  7.69 cuberkid10
9.  7.80 BigBoyMicah
10.  8.13 vishwasankarcubing
11.  8.15 Parke187
12.  8.42 Luke Garrett
13.  8.44 MCuber
14.  9.07 tJardigradHe
15.  9.25 BradenTheMagician
16.  9.71 Rollercoasterben
17.  10.01 Logan
18.  10.37 Kymlikespotatoes
19.  11.08 NewoMinx
20.  11.90 Zeke Mackay
21.  11.91 VIBE_ZT
22.  11.97 Tx789
23.  12.15 [email protected]
24.  12.28 Raymos Castillo
25.  12.91 cubingpatrol
26.  13.62 ichcubegern
27.  13.79 Rafaello
28.  16.12 freshcuber.de
29.  17.51 aarush vasanadu
30.  21.25 linus.sch
31.  23.02 nevinscph
32.  25.59 Jacck
33.  25.68 abunickabhi
34.  26.63 thomas.sch
35.  26.83 Heath Flick
36.  27.30 NaterTater23
37.  33.68 nicholas the cuber
38.  38.61 d2polld


*Megaminx*(39)
1.  39.58 Heewon Seo
2.  46.64 NewoMinx
3.  51.43 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:01.02 Sean Hartman
5.  1:05.88 tJardigradHe
6.  1:06.91 abhijat
7.  1:10.22 BigBoyMicah
8.  1:11.95 Zeke Mackay
9.  1:12.15 cuberkid10
10.  1:12.53 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:13.26 ichcubegern
12.  1:13.96 vishwasankarcubing
13.  1:17.09 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:21.62 boby_okta
15.  1:21.84 turtwig
16.  1:25.30 CrispyCubing
17.  1:26.01 fun at the joy
18.  1:27.14 Antto Pitkänen
19.  1:30.42 cubingpatrol
20.  1:35.06 NathanaelCubes
21.  1:35.57 abunickabhi
22.  1:44.65 Dylan Swarts
23.  1:45.07 nevinscph
24.  1:45.13 skewby_cuber
25.  1:48.79 SmallTownCuber
26.  1:49.82 Aneesh Aparajit
27.  1:49.98 VIBE_ZT
28.  1:56.06 [email protected]
29.  2:11.74 breadears
30.  2:29.74 Hunter Eric Deardurff
31.  2:40.15 One Wheel
32.  2:40.18 OriEy
33.  2:52.62 revaldoah
34.  3:23.40 Jacck
35.  3:42.48 freshcuber.de
36.  3:53.87 sporteisvogel
37.  3:59.69 linus.sch
38.  5:38.74 [email protected]
39.  DNF MCuber


*Pyraminx*(74)
1.  2.55 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.68 SuperDuperCuber
3.  2.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.89 MLGCubez
5.  3.09 Cooki348
6.  3.12 tJardigradHe
7.  3.44 remopihel
8.  3.45 Logan
9.  3.57 Rafaello
10.  3.62 BrianJ
11.  3.84 MartinN13
12.  3.98 Aneesh Aparajit
13.  4.05 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  4.23 MCuber
15.  4.27 OriginalUsername
16.  4.38 BradyCubes08
17.  4.43 Heath Flick
18.  4.65 Sean Hartman
19.  4.76 mihnea3000
19.  4.76 BigBoyMicah
21.  4.89 ExultantCarn
22.  4.90 riz3ndrr
23.  5.06 V.Kochergin
24.  5.14 BradenTheMagician
25.  5.16 Legomanz
26.  5.27 NewoMinx
27.  5.39 Luke Garrett
27.  5.39 Zeke Mackay
29.  5.52 Liam Wadek
30.  5.68 cuberkid10
31.  5.69 dollarstorecubes
32.  5.70 Cale S
33.  5.77 Parke187
34.  5.91 NathanaelCubes
35.  6.01 VIBE_ZT
36.  6.09 wearephamily1719
37.  6.10 skewby_cuber
38.  6.13 BraydenTheCuber
39.  6.70 fun at the joy
40.  7.08 Raymos Castillo
41.  7.14 CrispyCubing
42.  7.23 [email protected]
43.  7.78 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
44.  8.05 PingPongCuber
45.  8.42 vishwasankarcubing
46.  8.55 Tx789
47.  8.63 VJW
48.  8.69 Antto Pitkänen
49.  9.34 nico_german_cuber
50.  9.48 cubingpatrol
51.  9.81 Dylan Swarts
52.  10.44 lumes2121
53.  10.45 abunickabhi
54.  10.75 aarush vasanadu
55.  10.80 nicholas the cuber
56.  11.51 PikachuPlayz_MC
57.  11.81 NaterTater23
58.  11.84 ichcubegern
59.  12.15 d2polld
60.  12.36 SmallTownCuber
61.  12.65 Schmizee
62.  12.86 sporteisvogel
63.  13.18 OriEy
64.  14.72 Jacck
65.  15.09 VauZed
66.  16.47 nevinscph
67.  17.27 thomas.sch
68.  17.76 linus.sch
69.  17.90 freshcuber.de
70.  17.95 [email protected]
71.  19.25 One Wheel
72.  21.24 breadears
73.  33.34 RFWKA
74.  55.98 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(52)
1.  7.88 mrsniffles01
2.  9.91 MLGCubez
3.  10.24 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  11.91 Rollercoasterben
5.  12.13 riz3ndrr
6.  12.38 Cale S
7.  12.56 BradenTheMagician
8.  13.00 oliver sitja sichel
9.  13.75 Luke Garrett
10.  14.41 Zeke Mackay
11.  14.73 typo56
12.  15.24 Kylegadj
13.  15.37 cuberkid10
14.  15.47 Sean Hartman
15.  15.89 Logan
16.  17.21 NewoMinx
17.  17.26 tJardigradHe
18.  17.78 Antto Pitkänen
19.  17.90 VIBE_ZT
20.  18.49 BraydenTheCuber
21.  18.52 NathanaelCubes
22.  18.56 cubingpatrol
23.  18.98 fun at the joy
24.  19.15 Comvat
25.  20.12 DGCubes
26.  20.56 Tx789
27.  20.91 vishwasankarcubing
28.  22.43 Henry Lipka
29.  22.73 ichcubegern
30.  24.04 mihnea3000
31.  26.53 turtwig
32.  26.67 Infraredlizards
33.  27.91 CrispyCubing
34.  28.25 Schmizee
35.  28.68 skewby_cuber
36.  28.75 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
37.  30.53 ngmh
38.  32.01 wearephamily1719
39.  32.15 PingPongCuber
40.  33.33 Liam Wadek
41.  34.18 SmallTownCuber
42.  36.55 nicholas the cuber
43.  37.68 [email protected]
44.  40.72 20luky3
45.  47.13 PikachuPlayz_MC
46.  51.18 I'm A Cuber
47.  51.51 Heath Flick
48.  1:07.01 nevinscph
49.  1:12.65 Hunter Eric Deardurff
50.  1:23.60 Jacck
51.  1:42.84 sporteisvogel
52.  DNF MCuber


*Skewb*(70)
1.  2.15 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.16 riz3ndrr
3.  2.51 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.05 MLGCubez
5.  3.06 asacuber
6.  3.33 Cale S
7.  4.01 OriginalUsername
8.  4.24 tJardigradHe
9.  4.50 NewoMinx
10.  4.56 Kylegadj
11.  4.66 VIBE_ZT
12.  5.18 d2polld
13.  5.19 Legomanz
14.  5.42 remopihel
15.  5.48 Luke Garrett
16.  5.50 Rafaello
17.  5.68 Sean Hartman
18.  5.86 Logan
19.  6.13 ichcubegern
20.  6.20 V.Kochergin
20.  6.20 DGCubes
22.  6.47 Zeke Mackay
23.  6.60 typo56
24.  6.69 BradenTheMagician
25.  6.71 Parke187
26.  6.75 CrispyCubing
27.  6.76 BigBoyMicah
28.  6.78 SuperDuperCuber
29.  6.84 Antto Pitkänen
30.  6.98 Raymos Castillo
31.  7.00 cuberkid10
32.  7.06 oliver sitja sichel
33.  7.09 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
34.  7.21 Liam Wadek
35.  7.41 turtwig
36.  7.52 NathanaelCubes
37.  7.55 fun at the joy
38.  7.61 dollarstorecubes
39.  7.74 epride17
40.  7.77 abunickabhi
41.  7.97 Tx789
42.  7.99 lumes2121
43.  8.02 vishwasankarcubing
44.  8.03 cubingpatrol
45.  8.13 Aneesh Aparajit
46.  8.34 [email protected]
47.  8.60 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  9.25 wearephamily1719
49.  9.40 BraydenTheCuber
50.  9.91 KingCanyon
51.  10.06 skewby_cuber
52.  10.14 Cuz Red
53.  10.33 Schmizee
54.  11.39 Hunter Eric Deardurff
55.  11.49 nicholas the cuber
56.  11.55 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  12.26 PingPongCuber
58.  13.03 aarush vasanadu
59.  16.44 Heath Flick
60.  16.97 nevinscph
61.  17.41 OriEy
62.  18.88 thomas.sch
63.  19.49 linus.sch
64.  20.95 RFWKA
65.  21.24 freshcuber.de
66.  21.67 Jacck
67.  22.16 [email protected]
68.  27.47 sporteisvogel
69.  31.01 MatsBergsten
70.  DNF MCuber


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  18.61 NewoMinx
2.  19.78 jaysammey777
3.  22.66 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  24.30 Heewon Seo
5.  26.54 Metallic Silver
6.  26.71 cuberkid10
7.  27.09 Antto Pitkänen
8.  27.89 CrispyCubing
9.  31.20 ichcubegern
10.  31.30 BradenTheMagician
11.  39.34 VIBE_ZT
12.  41.71 [email protected]
13.  45.04 abunickabhi
14.  46.79 Dylan Swarts
15.  1:37.59 linus.sch
16.  2:05.73 NaterTater23
17.  2:41.80 [email protected]
18.  8:13.83 Jacck
19.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:45.68 tJardigradHe
2.  4:39.14 vishwasankarcubing
3.  4:55.47 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:55.83 BradenTheMagician
5.  5:46.32 cubingpatrol
6.  5:57.73 BraydenTheCuber
7.  6:04.93 Antto Pitkänen
8.  6:47.42 PingPongCuber
9.  7:05.89 SmallTownCuber
10.  7:06.61 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  11:27.72 One Wheel
12.  13:15.68 Jacck
13.  DNF ichcubegern
13.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  6.99 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.14 dollarstorecubes
3.  12.01 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  12.65 DGCubes
5.  14.00 BMcCl1
6.  15.82 vishwasankarcubing
7.  16.66 cuberkid10
8.  17.02 ichcubegern
9.  17.91 Zeke Mackay
10.  18.18 BradenTheMagician
11.  19.24 VIBE_ZT
12.  20.92 Metallic Silver
13.  29.34 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  31.36 linus.sch
15.  35.00 abunickabhi
16.  36.12 cubingpatrol
17.  37.66 nicholas the cuber
18.  38.70 tobiaz
19.  42.33 Jacck
20.  45.81 freshcuber.de
21.  48.35 thomas.sch
22.  53.09 NaterTater23
23.  1:02.43 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  18.30 Harsha Paladugu
2.  27.69 DGCubes
3.  28.98 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  35.63 BradenTheMagician
5.  35.67 ichcubegern
6.  36.08 remopihel
7.  40.34 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  41.14 VIBE_ZT
9.  41.26 dollarstorecubes
10.  46.89 abunickabhi
11.  54.67 BraydenTheCuber
12.  55.30 [email protected]
13.  1:12.59 freshcuber.de
14.  1:13.76 linus.sch
15.  1:14.41 Jacck
16.  1:21.97 thomas.sch
17.  1:31.76 [email protected]


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  5.60 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.05 dphdmn
3.  11.70 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  13.06 dollarstorecubes
5.  17.00 Cuz Red
6.  23.18 ichcubegern
7.  30.04 aarush vasanadu
8.  31.00 freshcuber.de
9.  33.61 linus.sch
10.  34.58 thomas.sch
11.  43.11 MatsBergsten
12.  43.74 SuperDuperCuber
13.  43.98 sporteisvogel
14.  44.20 abunickabhi
15.  49.73 Cooki348
16.  1:00.47 Chris Van Der Brink
17.  4:12.24 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  50.64 Jacck
2.  56.30 dollarstorecubes
3.  DNF nicholas the cuber
3.  DNF MatsBergsten

*Mirror Blocks*(10)
1.  20.18 BradenTheMagician
2.  21.85 ichcubegern
3.  45.79 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:11.03 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  1:24.56 Heath Flick
6.  2:00.35 thomas.sch
7.  2:01.10 freshcuber.de
8.  2:16.98 linus.sch
9.  3:28.14 [email protected]
10.  6:08.95 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:04.42 DGCubes
2.  4:06.69 VIBE_ZT
3.  4:50.31 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  9:49.35 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(155)
1.  842 tJardigradHe
2.  802 ichcubegern
3.  755 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  740 Sean Hartman
5.  724 Zeke Mackay
6.  674 vishwasankarcubing
7.  671 cuberkid10
8.  658 turtwig
9.  650 dollarstorecubes
10.  644 Khairur Rachim
11.  612 NewoMinx
12.  578 Luke Garrett
13.  575 OriginalUsername
14.  568 NathanaelCubes
15.  567 cubingpatrol
16.  553 DGCubes
17.  536 MLGCubez
18.  534 Antto Pitkänen
19.  522 Liam Wadek
20.  513 Logan
21.  509 BigBoyMicah
22.  498 BradyCubes08
23.  493 Kymlikespotatoes
24.  476 VIBE_ZT
25.  463 skewby_cuber
26.  456 fun at the joy
27.  436 abunickabhi
28.  430 mihnea3000
29.  428 BraydenTheCuber
30.  406 sigalig
31.  401 SuperDuperCuber
32.  400 ExultantCarn
33.  398 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  387 nevinscph
35.  384 Legomanz
36.  373 wuque man
37.  371 Parke187
38.  367 riz3ndrr
39.  355 Cale S
39.  355 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
41.  354 G2013
42.  350 Heewon Seo
43.  348 V.Kochergin
44.  347 [email protected]
45.  341 BrianJ
46.  340 d2polld
47.  329 Raymos Castillo
48.  328 typo56
49.  324 abhijat
50.  317 Dylan Swarts
50.  317 wearephamily1719
52.  311 [email protected]
53.  308 FaLoL
54.  306 VJW
55.  298 Jacck
56.  297 Kylegadj
57.  289 boby_okta
58.  288 CrispyCubing
59.  284 PratikKhannaSkewb
60.  282 Hunter Eric Deardurff
61.  279 xyzzy
62.  278 remopihel
63.  277 Rollercoasterben
64.  260 nico_german_cuber
65.  254 Nutybaconator
66.  253 jaysammey777
66.  253 KingCanyon
68.  252 aarush vasanadu
69.  248 OriEy
70.  244 Varun Mohanraj
71.  233 Imran Rahman
72.  226 Henry Lipka
73.  216 oliver sitja sichel
74.  215 Coinman_
74.  215 Tx789
76.  207 [email protected]
76.  207 ngmh
78.  203 MCuber
79.  201 Schmizee
80.  199 20luky3
81.  196 epride17
82.  192 Comvat
83.  191 freshcuber.de
84.  188 MatsBergsten
85.  186 thomas.sch
86.  185 BandedCubing101
86.  185 RandomPerson84
88.  184 linus.sch
89.  181 Samuel Kevin
90.  177 Cooki348
91.  175 Heath Flick
92.  174 asacuber
93.  173 nicholas the cuber
94.  168 lumes2121
95.  167 One Wheel
96.  158 sporteisvogel
97.  155 Fred Lang
98.  154 LittleLumos
98.  154 SmallTownCuber
100.  150 MattP98
101.  146 Keenan Johnson
102.  142 ican97
103.  141 breadears
103.  141 PingPongCuber
105.  139 Rafaello
106.  138 revaldoah
106.  138 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  136 PikachuPlayz_MC
109.  133 Micah Morrison
110.  125 [email protected]
111.  124 gottagitgud
112.  121 Harsha Paladugu
113.  117 NaterTater23
113.  117 thecubingwizard
115.  111 Aneesh Aparajit
116.  110 trangium
117.  107 Petri Krzywacki
117.  107 Jrg
119.  104 Cuz Red
120.  103 MartinN13
121.  102 RFMX
122.  101 Insert---Name
123.  97 Keroma12
124.  94 Infraredlizards
125.  81 bennettstouder
126.  80 ElephantCuber
127.  78 VauZed
128.  73 jake.levine
128.  73 LostGent
128.  73 thatkid
131.  70 Mike Hughey
132.  68 Humble Cuber
133.  66 Metallic Silver
134.  64 dnguyen2204
135.  56 mrsniffles01
136.  54 matt boeren
137.  50 bgcatfan
138.  43 elliottk_
139.  39 Skullush
140.  36 filmip
141.  34 TommyC
142.  33 I'm A Cuber
143.  28 tobiaz
144.  27 elimescube
145.  23 Lewis
145.  23 RFWKA
147.  22 BMcCl1
148.  20 CreationUniverse
148.  20 Ben Whitmore
150.  19 EngineeringBrian
150.  19 dphdmn
152.  14 Sebastien
153.  11 RyuKagamine
154.  10 UnknownCanvas
155.  7 swburk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2020)

155 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 106!

That means our winner this week is *revaldoah!* Congratulations!!


----------

